# helloooooooooo



## budge

hello most of you will know little old me but i thought id introduce myself anyway.

I have just had my 4th baby which was 10Ib 1 and half oz. I like to boast about that LOL
I live with my darling husband and three other children in a modest three bedroomed abode. 
I also share my house with two fine cocks. A blue one and a yelloew one. The blue one is called gooby and the yellow one is called Bobbles. 
Ill post some pictures of my cocks at a later date! 

Hope to chat soon. 

Oh and by the way i forgot to add - im a smurf :D


----------



## Cat

Holy crap that was quick Budge Ionly Pmd you a few mins ago. You must spend as much of your life glued to your PC as I do!

Welcom hun, Im sure you will feel very much at home here, especailly once you get in the Girly Sanctury, with our sordid chats lol!


----------



## twinkletoes

ooooo hi there. cant wait to see your cocks lol


----------



## sophie

:howdy: Hi budge, and congrats on no 4!
welcome.
x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hello Budge, ill show you my cock if you show me yours :wink:


----------



## sparkles

Hi Budge, 
How you doing. Its lauramum01, i felt like a different identity.


I dont have a cock, just a pussy. His name is jackblack. :lol:


----------



## budge

mmmmwell my cocks have aversions to pussys so make sure you keep yours under control :lol:


----------



## MrsE

YAY Budge is here with her lovely cocks :yipee: 

Charm X


----------



## Tam

Hi Budge :hi:

Welcome to the forum!

Congratulations on number 4 :happydance: :dance: :happydance: x


----------



## Wobbles

Here comes trouble? :shock: :lol: 

Hiya Budge :wave:

FAB news on the lil one - Piccies? I haven't seen any :( 

____

Cat :shock: Have you been spamming :shock:


----------



## Jo

:hi: Hiya hunny and welcome :yipee:


----------



## lexis_mommy

hi welcome and 10lbs :shock: you should be proud lmao :D:D


----------



## Cat

Wobbles said:

> Here comes trouble? :shock: :lol:
> 
> Hiya Budge :wave:
> 
> FAB news on the lil one - Piccies? I haven't seen any :(
> 
> ____
> 
> Cat :shock: Have you been spamming :shock:

No I have been a good girl honest. I am a member of Budge's budgie forum and I messaged her on there, so no pregnancy forum Admins can get funny with me PM'ing on their forums! :D 

I told her she was being missed!


----------



## hypnorm

Hi there good to see you!!


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

brilliant entrance hun wouldnt have expected nething else :lol:


----------



## KX

Hi Budge :D


----------



## Layla

HI Budge!

Congrats on baby number 4!

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Cat said:

> Cat :shock: Have you been spamming :shock:

No I have been a good girl honest. I am a member of Budge's budgie forum and I messaged her on there, so no pregnancy forum Admins can get funny with me PM'ing on their forums! :D 

I told her she was being missed![/quote]
Ohhhh *wipes brow* :rofl:


----------



## ablaze

hey budge, i dunno if ull mind of me 4m PF,glad 2 c ur here!!!! dammit u beat me by 1oz LMAO :rofl:


----------



## Kayleigh&Summer

Hiya Budge welcome xxx


----------



## loulou1980

helloo budge :D


----------



## stephlw25

Hi Budge welcome to the forum ! nice to see you here ! :)


----------



## Vic

hiya budge :) welcome xx


----------

